# curious about wallpaper



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

hallo just wondering a fair price for wallpaper hanging.

do you guys price per sq ft of wall? and if so how much just on the labor not including material. im doing a small bathroom i just have no idea what to charge and i know its gonna take me a while dont have to much experience with it but im a perfectionist and im sure it will turn out fine 

thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well here's the stock answer, "tree fiddy"

Flowjo, 

Please do the wallcovering industry, yourself, and your customers a BIG favor, hire a professional so it is done correctly.

The wallcovering industry has been in decline since 1990 ($ 4.4 BILLION dollar indusrty) til now ($430 MILLION) and much of this was caused by the unknowing installing it wrong. It's the manufacturers' fault for producing pre-pasteds that "anyone" can hang.

You prolly will say you have some experience and you know what you are doing, and I can accept that you have that mindset and have the greatest intentions. But by saying you have no idea what to charge and it's going to take you awhile, red flags are flapping in my face. 

But all that said, a "normal" 6 - 8 s.r. bathroom should take about 8 hours. That includes sanding, removing all dust (with a damp cloth), applying the CORRECT wallpaper prep for the situation(I highly recommend Swing Wallaper Prep Coat made in Montreal), engineering the layout, setting up, removing lights, removing towel bars & TP dispenser, installing, putting the room back together, and packing up your tools. 

If you were in the US or out in Alberta we could help you find a professional paperhanger near you.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

so 3.50 ya i figured it was gonna take me all day its only 3 walls not alot of cutting at all.

i understand how you feel about it but ill be fine i can bet on that lol.

but i must say i dont think the industry died due to poor installation i think its more geared towards trends changing just like certain paint colors or certain window blinds imo.

the good news is alot of these home decorators are recommending a mix of different crafts in the home so its good for everyone cause wallpaper is making a little comeback i know im getting asked about it even more and id say its even piqued my creative interest a lil. i think wallpaper looks way better in small rooms then paint or a mix of both but its gotta be in small amounts personally


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

> but i must say i dont think the industry died due to poor installation i think its more geared towards trends changing just like certain paint colors or certain window blinds imo.


Through the industry research data, the official word is that most people refuse to use wallpaper again because the problems when stripping.

Difficulty with stripping is caused by lack of a professional approach by using proper prep and paste - ie "installing it wrong"


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

ya a little from column A and a little from column B


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> Well here's the stock answer, "tree fiddy"
> 
> The wallcovering industry has been in decline since 1990 ...and much of this was caused by the unknowing installing it wrong. It's the manufacturers' fault for producing pre-pasteds that "anyone" can hang.
> 
> You prolly will say you have some experience and you know what you are doing, and I can accept that you have that mindset and have the greatest intentions. But by saying you have no idea what to charge and it's going to take you awhile, red flags are flapping in my face.





daArch said:


> Through the industry research data, the official word is that most people refuse to use wallpaper again because the problems when stripping.
> 
> Difficulty with stripping is caused by lack of a professional approach by using proper prep and paste - ie "installing it wrong"


Here Here!
Difficulty in stripping and (I'd add) early failure, caused by the same issues

I'm not sure how else to explain the rise of (quality) product companies like Faux Like A Pro
Admittedly, their products are excellent, and there is a bit of "personal twist" freedom that is not always allowed in most wall-covering
But, as the name implies, it's geared (marketed) toward DIYers!...of which I couldn't possibly see them (the absolute best of them) "working it" w/o a two-day $300+ seminar/workshop
In fact, I can't see me (or you...or anyone other than a pro faux) doing it w/o the GD workshop!
Then there's...well...ever try and paint over a faux venetian with fizzy pigments _and_ wax and/or burnishing?
Can't wait till I get those calls!
1940's no-primer 8-layer wall-covering re-paints will seem like a breeze

PS FLaP faux finish products are top-notch and I strongly recommend them for faux
It's just I can't believe they are marketing them to DIYers "not wanting the hassle of wall-coverings"
The multiple steps, the stencils, the techniques, the raised plaster, the K/D, the burnishing, the wax, the cost...
If one (DIYer) is looking for a slightly less (or possibly horribly) creative look than a true pro faux finisher would provide, maybe it's a newb/DIY thing
But as for replacing wall-coverings (DIY-wise)...whooo-boy
Even the basic repeating patterns require a patience and skill not seen in most "cost-cutting" DIYers


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Tree Fiddy is good price for pretty much everything these days.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bill why does a guy sweat so much when you hang wp?


----------



## fauxlikeapro (Dec 17, 2009)

*re: Faux Like a Pro products*

Hi Slickshift -

Thank you for your insight into our products. I wanted to add that 70% of our customer base is contractors. As they say in our industry ... "Don't let the name fool you." Our goal since 1997 has been to market a professional grade product line that is widely available to both contractors and the DIY community. Please let me know if I can answer any questions about our company. Have a happy, healthy holiday season.

Sincerely,
Mark London
President
Faux Like a Pro
www.Fauxlikeapro.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Bill why does a guy sweat so much when you hang wp?



sorry John, ya lost me on that one. I have NO idea your reference. 

All that comes to mind is one hanger I know who does "perspire" quite a bit. One needs to wear rain gear if working below him.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

fauxlikeapro said:


> Hi Slickshift -
> 
> ...70% of our customer base is contractors. As they say in our industry ... "Don't let the name fool you."...


Ahhhh....now that (number) makes sense
Some of the simpler ones aren't too labor or technique intensive, and I can certainly see a few of the more creative, passionate, and patient DIYers diving into some of the more complex ones

The (admittedly few) professional faux finishers I've discussed your product line with have been greatly impressed

Thanks for clearing that up...I did "...let the name fool [me]"
-Sorry 'bout that

...and Welcome to the Forum!
We hope you'll stick around!


----------

